# Interesting disparity



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

does anyone else find it strange that there's only one, now 2 posts on woodworking in a forum largely populated by woodworkers? on another note, I just bought myself a fein multimaster today...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Strange indeed, the skills you pick up making slingshot are transferable over to thousands of other projects !


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

pop shot said:


> does anyone else find it strange that there's only one, now 2 posts on woodworking in a forum largely populated by woodworkers? on another note, I just bought myself a fein multimaster today...


From my own experience, yes it is strange. Slingshots got me started putting a work shop together, adding tools a bit at a time, until I find my little workshop is more that half of my enjoyment, yet I didn't have a topic come to mind when I saw the woodworking forum.

I see many woodworking skills being applied to frames that I would like to learn. This could be the place where all that information becomes available. Information about wood finishes, laminating, adding extensions, how to use some common shop tools, the router, files. Hopefully, our experienced members will offer up tutorials, if not we will have to ask for advise and information.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I moved a few topics over to this section.

If you spot or remember any other woodwork related threads, let me know, I'll move them over too.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Strange indeed, the skills you pick up making slingshot are transferable over to thousands of other projects !


Or the other way around, which is what happened with me. Boom! new multuimaster!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Strange indeed, the skills you pick up making slingshot are transferable over to thousands of other projects !


Or the other way around, which is what happened with me. Boom! new multuimaster!!!
[/quote]

The Fein multi tools are great. I first had the multi master and gave it to a friend starting his wood flooring business and I purchased the Fein Supercut. It is incredible. I use it for undercutting door jams and other various cuts that are impossible with any other power tool.

These tools enable me to do some creative wood floor and stair renovations. Especially wood floor prep work and repairs and joining new woods to existing in some very "clumsy/awkward situations and make it look good. Especailly in stair work were the flooring has to meet existing bull nose some knucklehead installed haphazard. Without this tool many, many times the option is something ugly, or tear something out and start over to make it look professional. And tear outs would make me loose the bid and I will not do something that isn't professional or aesthetically proper looking.

Recap; Great tool! One of my favorites.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome tool Guys. Love mine almost as much as my Dremels! Flatband


----------

